# Players' True Heights



## universal!

This came up in another thread where I mentioned that I've always had the impression that Elton Brand was an undersized PF. Upon checking, he's listed at 6'9" which is taller than Tmac (6'8") and Shawn Marion (6'7"). But from watching the games EB doesn't seem taller than either two of them. Someone submitted a photo that had Mike Bibby, EB, and JO, but it was hard to compare their heights due to the players standing at different distances to the camera.

Can anyone clarify or come up with good evidence of EB (or any other player's) true height? Or explain factors in a player's perceived height due to body build,arm length, etc. and how that translates into playing height (good example, Tayshun Prince's and AK's wingspan)?


----------



## universal!

I guess this is a start. Anyone know how tall David Stern is?

Note to Bulls fans, try not to look at EB's cap.


----------



## D.J.

universal! said:


> I guess this is a start. Anyone know how tall David Stern is?
> 
> Note to Bulls fans, try not to look at EB's cap.



I think Stern is 5'8" or 5'9". According to nba.com, Elton is 6'8", not 6'9". Take away 1 1'2"-2" and that should be their accurate heights. The following should be accurate or almost accurate:


Jason Kidd- 6'2
AI- 5'10"
Dwayne Wade- 6'2"
Vince Carter- 6'5"
Ben Wallace- 6'7"
LeBron James- 6'6"


----------



## rainman

try to dig up some info on pre-draft camps, even guys that dont work out will usually get measured, nba heights are pretty much taken with shoes on. a guy like brand is more than likely 6-8 barefoot,amare was 6-8 1/2,lebron 6-7, barkely 6-4 3/4.............


----------



## pmac34

Nate Robinson 5'7"



are you sure about Wade and Lebron (6'2", 6'6")


----------



## JuX

KG is actually taller than his height listed at 6'11. He hates playing center.


----------



## pmac34

Kg - 7'0"




him being listed at 6'11" is the same idea as making a $500 item $499.99


----------



## Pimped Out

tmac is 6'10. if you watched the all star intros, he was between kobe and duncan. he look a couple inches taller than kobe, and a inch or so shorter than duncan. he is the 2nd tallest player in the rockets starting line up.





*Go NeTs*


----------



## D.J.

pmac34 said:


> Nate Robinson 5'7"
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure about Wade and Lebron (6'2", 6'6")



Nate is actually 5'7 1/2" according to the New York Post. I'm not 100% sure with Wade and Bron but AI is definitely under 6' because my cousin, who is 6' met him and got his autograph and said he had almost 2 inches on AI. AI is probably 5'10"- 5'10 1/2".


----------



## Samael

KG is 7'1" he has said it many times on camera that his real height is 6'13"
TMac is around 6'10" it is very evident when you see him standing next to Dirk and Bosh.

Also I heard Doug Collins say a couple of times that Ben Wallace is just 6'7" he is just using lifts in his shoes.

Does anyone know how tall JRich really is cause I have heard alot of people say that he is only 6'5" but he looks taller because of his 7 foot wingspan


----------



## myst

D.J. said:


> Nate is actually 5'7 1/2" according to the New York Post. I'm not 100% sure with Wade and Bron but AI is definitely under 6' because my cousin, who is 6' met him and got his autograph and said he had almost 2 inches on AI. AI is probably 5'10"- 5'10 1/2".


Wade is listed at 6'4 but I heard he was 6'2-6'3.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

what would i be listed at i'm about 5'10 with a 6'4 wingspan and a 7'6 reach many people say i look 6'1 from far away


----------



## myst

Are you kidding me? We are talking about NBA players. And you said you are 5'10? So you would be listed at 5'10. WTH type of question is that.


----------



## DuMa

Wade looks 6'5" sometimes. he's defintely taller than he seems


----------



## Tragedy

MOST players are actually one inch, to one and a half inches shorter than their listed height, however there are some players (KG and Richard Jefferson come to mind immediately) who are actually TALLER than their listed height. (KG listed at 6'11 - actually 7'1; RJ listed at 6'7 - actually 6'8, 6'9.)

McGrady is listed at 6'8 in shoes, but I believe he's closer to 6'9 or so. It's usually done for defensive scouting purposes. McGrady is 6'9, but being listed at 6'8 might cause an opposing coach to try and throw a 6'6 guy on him, and in the NBA that extra inch matters, especially considering Tmac's wingspan.


----------



## D.J.

osprey said:


> KG is 7'1" he has said it many times on camera that his real height is 6'13"
> TMac is around 6'10" it is very evident when you see him standing next to Dirk and Bosh.
> 
> Also I heard Doug Collins say a couple of times that Ben Wallace is just 6'7" he is just using lifts in his shoes.
> 
> Does anyone know how tall JRich really is cause I have heard alot of people say that he is only 6'5" but he looks taller because of his 7 foot wingspan



J-Rich is listed at 6'6" but the wingspan makes him look about 6'7" or 6'8". His real height I believe is 6'4 1/2", which means in NBA standards, he's 6'5 1/2" and they round up to 6'6".


----------



## Pimped Out

D.J. said:


> Nate is actually 5'7 1/2" according to the New York Post. I'm not 100% sure with Wade and Bron but AI is definitely under 6' because my cousin, who is 6' met him and got his autograph and said he had almost 2 inches on AI. AI is probably 5'10"- 5'10 1/2".


for the longest time i dint know he was listed at 6' i just figured he was 5'9 or 5'10.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## mysterio

I took the liberty to look up some pre-draft camp measurements.

2005
http://www.insidehoops.com/chicago-camp-measurements.shtml

2004
http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/predraft_vitals_04.html

2003 
http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/predraft_vitals_03.pdf

2002 
http://nbadraft.net/2002predraftmeasurements.htm

2000
http://www.thehrr.com/nba/draft2000/chicago2.PDF

LeBron is missing, but I think I remember reading he's 6'7 1/4" w/o shoes (so a legit NBA 6'8")

My vote goes for Romain Sato w/ the most freakish measurements.

EDIT: Couldn't find 1999, but this article says Brand is "every bit of 6'8" and had the 2nd biggest wingspan of all players @ 7'5! His standing reach is 9'2" which was second to 7'3" Alec Radojevic's 9'4." He's not undersized.

http://www.enquirer.com/editions/1999/06/30/spt_wingspan_may_carry.html


----------



## K-Dub

mysterio said:


> I took the liberty to look up some pre-draft camp measurements.
> 
> 2005
> http://www.insidehoops.com/chicago-camp-measurements.shtml
> 
> 2004
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/predraft_vitals_04.html
> 
> 2003
> http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/predraft_vitals_03.pdf
> 
> 2002
> http://nbadraft.net/2002predraftmeasurements.htm
> 
> 2000
> http://www.thehrr.com/nba/draft2000/chicago2.PDF
> 
> LeBron is missing, but I think I remember reading he's 6'7 1/4" w/o shoes (so a legit NBA 6'8")
> 
> My vote goes for Romain Sato w/ the most freakish measurements.
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't find 1999, but this article says Brand is "every bit of 6'8" and had the 2nd biggest wingspan of all players @ 7'5! *His standing reach is 9'2"* which was second to 7'3" Alec Radojevic's 9'4." He's not undersized.
> 
> http://www.enquirer.com/editions/1999/06/30/spt_wingspan_may_carry.html


 :jawdrop:


----------



## universal!

Goes to show that it's hard to eyeball the heights of the players, especially taking their builds into account.



> Couldn't find 1999, but this article says Brand is "every bit of 6'8" and had the 2nd biggest wingspan of all players @ 7'5! His standing reach is 9'2" which was second to 7'3" Alec Radojevic's 9'4." He's not undersized.


That would explain EB's block stats. Great find on the article btw.


----------



## EGarrett

Good post.

The 2003 Lottery Info is missing from there. Fortunately I still have the .pdf...

Name Weight Height w/o Shoes Height w/ Shoes Wingspan Standing Reach
Anthony, Carmelo 233 6' 6.25" 6' 7.5" 7' 0" 8' 9.5"
Bosh, Chris 225 6' 10.25" 6' 11.5" 7' 3.5" 9' 1"
Collison, Nick 255 6' 8.75" 6' 10" 7' 1.5" 9' 0"
Cook, Brian 234 6' 9.5" 6' 10.75" 7' 2" 9' 1"
Ford, T.J. 162 5' 11" 6' 0.25" 5' 11.5" 7' 9.5"
Hinrich, Kirk 186 6' 2.75" 6' 3.75" 6' 6" 8' 2.5"
Howard, Josh 202 6' 5.25" 6' 6.5" 7' 2" 8' 9.5"
James, LeBron 245 6' 7.25" 6' 8" 7' 0.25" 8' 10.25"
Kaman, Chris 252 6' 11.5" 7' 0.5" 6' 11.75" 9' 2.5"
Marcus, Chris 334 7' 0" 7' 1.5" 7' 8" 9' 6"
Milicic, Darko 250 6' 11.5" 7' 0.75" 7' 5" 9' 3.5"
Podkolzine, Pavel 303 7' 3.5" 7' 5" 7' 5.75" 9' 8"
Ridnour, Luke 167 6' 1" 6' 2" 6' 3" 7' 11.5"
Sweetney, Mike 262 6' 7.25" 6' 8" 7' 1" 8' 11.5"
Wade, Dwyane 212 6' 3.75" 6' 4.75" 6' 10.75" 8' 6"
West, David 226 6' 8.25" 6' 9.25" 7' 4.25" 9' 0.5"


----------



## 23isback

myst said:


> Are you kidding me? We are talking about NBA players. And you said you are 5'10? So you would be listed at 5'10. WTH type of question is that.


Umm well...some people say they're shorter or taller so teams will look at them more often, or if they don't want to play a certain position.


----------



## P33r~

I'm not sure if 'Big' Ben is even 6'7. When the Pistons play the lakers, you see Ben is SLIGHTLY taller than Kobe, and Kobe is only 6'5 without shoes. It's pretty amazing that he does the things he does at that height.


----------



## Dee-Zy

how the hell can you be 2" taller in shoes when others are just half and inch taller?





> Chan, Ales 7' 0'' 7' 2''


----------



## socco

From what I hear the measurements for the pre-draft camp and such are not accurate at all.


As many have said KG is 7'1" and not 6'11" (i still remember therealdeal arguing that he was 6'9"), and also Rashad McCants is 6'1" or 6'2", not the 6'4" he's listed at.


----------



## universal!

EGarrett said:


> Good post.
> 
> The 2003 Lottery Info is missing from there. Fortunately I still have the .pdf...
> 
> Name Weight Height w/o Shoes Height w/ Shoes Wingspan Standing Reach
> Anthony, Carmelo 233 6' 6.25" 6' 7.5" 7' 0" 8' 9.5"
> Bosh, Chris 225 6' 10.25" 6' 11.5" 7' 3.5" 9' 1"
> Collison, Nick 255 6' 8.75" 6' 10" 7' 1.5" 9' 0"
> Cook, Brian 234 6' 9.5" 6' 10.75" 7' 2" 9' 1"
> Ford, T.J. 162 5' 11" 6' 0.25" 5' 11.5" 7' 9.5"
> Hinrich, Kirk 186 6' 2.75" 6' 3.75" 6' 6" 8' 2.5"
> Howard, Josh 202 6' 5.25" 6' 6.5" 7' 2" 8' 9.5"
> James, LeBron 245 6' 7.25" 6' 8" 7' 0.25" 8' 10.25"
> Kaman, Chris 252 6' 11.5" 7' 0.5" 6' 11.75" 9' 2.5"
> Marcus, Chris 334 7' 0" 7' 1.5" 7' 8" 9' 6"
> Milicic, Darko 250 6' 11.5" 7' 0.75" 7' 5" 9' 3.5"
> Podkolzine, Pavel 303 7' 3.5" 7' 5" 7' 5.75" 9' 8"
> Ridnour, Luke 167 6' 1" 6' 2" 6' 3" 7' 11.5"
> Sweetney, Mike 262 6' 7.25" 6' 8" 7' 1" 8' 11.5"
> Wade, Dwyane 212 6' 3.75" 6' 4.75" 6' 10.75" 8' 6"
> West, David 226 6' 8.25" 6' 9.25" 7' 4.25" 9' 0.5"


Did anyone notice how much LeBron and 'Melo weigh? It's evident in LeBron, but I'd never thought 'Melo was that big compared to Bosh, even coming in. Still LeBron's bulk and height might contribute to his bulldozer style.


----------



## The_Legend_23

Kevin Garnett : Close to 7'1"
Allen Iverson : 5'10"
Ben Wallace : 6'7"
Hakeem Olajuwon: 6'10
Charles Barkley : 6'4 1/2
Magic Johnson :6'7"
Emeka Okafur: 6'8 1/2
Dwyane Wade : 6'3"


----------



## zebraman2

The measurements just stated Wade is 6'3.75 bare footed and 6'4.75 with shoes ths 6'5 pretty much, thus ending speculation he is undersized SG. Has anyone ever seen Wade have trouble with any bigger guard, coz he's the one causing the trouble for them haha


----------



## universal!

P33r~ said:


> I'm not sure if 'Big' Ben is even 6'7. When the Pistons play the lakers, you see Ben is SLIGHTLY taller than Kobe, and Kobe is only 6'5 without shoes. It's pretty amazing that he does the things he does at that height.


Ben Wallace does have very long arms though....


----------



## alex

myst said:


> Wade is listed at 6'4 but I heard he was 6'2-6'3.



You heard incorrectly. Dwade is 6'3 3/4" without shoes, and an inch taller with them. He should really be listed at 6'5". 

On a somewhat unrelated note, I absolutely can't stand it when nba.com, or other basketball websites fail to update player profiles. A striking example is LBJ, who is listed at 6'8" and 240. The problem is that he was that big as a _high school senior_. Right now he's about 6'9" 255. Other players that come to mind are Dwyane Wade, who's clearly stronger then the 212 lbs he's listed at. Oh well . . .


----------



## 1 Penny

Tracy McGrady and Amare Stoudamire are the same height... 6'9 and a bit.

Wade 6'2? Nah.. Atleast 6'3. He is listed at 6'5, but makes you even more shock how amazing his hops is considering he dunks on people (in-game) a lot of times.


----------



## Seuss

Wade's listed as 6'4.

I'm pretty sure that the listed heights are accurate.


----------

